# The minor annoyance thread



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

Here we post the stupid little things people do that piss us off. Only one item per post.


When you pull up behind someone in the left lane at a red light, and when the light turns green they flip on their left turn signal.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 20, 2007)

The ad for a new music store here that claims to stock "the latest in hardcore metal" and then mentions Whitesnake, LA Guns and David Lee Roth

EDIT: yeah, so it's not "people" exactly, sue me


----------



## Drew (Jul 20, 2007)

Or, on the same note, 


When you're in the left hand "go straight" lane, and someone pulls up in the right hand turning lane... and then goes straight, cutting off the six or eight cars behind you, and squeezing in before you in a one lane road.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Teenage guitarists who constantly brag and posture about playing everything by ear, yet can't play Xmas carols unless somebody writes out tablature for them.


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

The fat lady on the subway escalator who just stands on the left, blocking the way for all the people in a hurry that want to walk up.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Motorcyclists that think that just because they're on a bike they can ride down the line between cars so they don't have to sit in traffic like everyone else


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

When you're sitting at a light in the turn lane and there's a sign that CLEARLY states "No turn on red" and then some asshole behind you starts honking like crazy and then gets around you by any means possible, even if it means going up on the sidewalk.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 20, 2007)

When you pour a big ass bowl of cereal then open the fridge to find 5ml of milk left in the carton.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

When you make yourself a nice glass of chocolate milk, turn away to put the milk back in the fridge and then go back to your milk only to realize that 3 cats are already feasting on it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

a Job.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 20, 2007)

People that always speak in hyperbole. Everything is the greatest or super or it's the end of the world or some other such nonsense. Medicate these people soon please.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who need medication for stupid crap that they should be able to handle themselves, like stress. And then these same people decide that their kids need to be on meds too.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> People who need medication for stupid crap that they should be able to handle themselves, like stress. And then these same people decide that their kids need to be on meds too.



 The "legal" drug industry.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 20, 2007)

Guys who say they can play a song but all they know is the main riff.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Guys who say they can play a song and don't even know the main riff  I used to know a few of those.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 20, 2007)

People at the gym who steal the weight bench you're working at while you're just taking a drink of water.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

Emo kids


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Having to wait 20 minutes after a server brings you the bill for them to come and grab your card.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 20, 2007)

Being limited to one thing per post to bitch about on a minor annoyance thread.


----------



## the.godfather (Jul 20, 2007)

Sales people who come up to you as soon as you walk in a shop and ask, "can I help you with anything at all?"


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

Guitar Center employees.


----------



## Blexican (Jul 20, 2007)

People that you play Message-board roleplaying games with that pester you to post every day.


----------



## Groff (Jul 20, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> Guitar Center employees.



Hey now that's not nice

*is an ex GC employee*

I never pestered customers to buy shit like everyone else did.
...Perhaps that's why I never made money...


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Hey now that's not nice
> 
> *is an ex GC employee*
> 
> ...



lol...I just hate how they LOOM over me when I'm trying amps n stuff...then they just say "yeah. that sucks man." when you're trying out an amp and it's effin BLOWN!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Missing Akercocke on the fourth on next month due to having to attend a wedding.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

The absolute smallest thing that I can get annoyed by; is people who where bright pants and dark shirts, I think that you should always have darker clothing underneath the belt then above. 
The thing that annoyes me most of the time, is the political system, all small and stupid mistakes they make everyday just irritates me.


----------



## Groff (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, they always told me to hawk customers, but i always thought that was bullshit.

Luckily I worked in drums, and didn't have to deal with blown amps.

I had to deal with guitarists and bass players who THOUGHT they could play drums... I got yelled at for wearing isolation headphones during the day, haha.



Desecrated said:


> The absolute smallest thing that I can get annoyed by; is people who where bright pants and dark shirts, I think that you should always have darker clothing underneath the belt then above.



HOLY SHIT!

I thought I was the only one on the planet annoyed by that!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

People who don't watch for motorcycles...hence the reason I'm rebuilding my scuffed up Harley this weekend


----------



## Groff (Jul 20, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> People who don't watch for motorcycles...hence the reason I'm rebuilding my scuffed up Harley this weekend



Ouch man... At least you're alive.

I don't know how many people have cut me off when I'm on my bike.

Hence why I have a 200dB airhorn


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

200db airhorns


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> 
> I thought I was the only one on the planet annoyed by that!



Welcome brother


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

Lack of free, easy, untainted poon.

You have to work for the untainted stuff...


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jul 20, 2007)

People who shit on my chest.

Seriously, it's _my_ chest - Back off!

...everyone has that problem, right...?


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

Groups that spread out, filling up the entire sidewalk, leaving no room for people going the other direction.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Groups that spread out, filling up the entire sidewalk, leaving no room for people going the other direction.



Also, people who just stand in the road when you're trying to drive down the road. "We aint gotta move fo nobody"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 20, 2007)

Being single.


----------



## Drew (Jul 20, 2007)

Also, people who cross the street when the cross sign says "do not cross" and then slowly swagger through the crosswalk, intentionally not looking at your car creeping up on them, like they have every right to be where they are and they won't hurry for anyone. I'm sorry, dude, when the sign says "do not cross," you do NOT have the right of way. It's called jaywalking.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

Okay, to sum this up: INCONSIDERATE ASSHOLES


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

Restaurants with a "team atmosphere" that sing songs to people who come in the door. I just wanna eat my pizza, not hear your dumb fucking jingle.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Chavs who think it's clever to shout out the names of random metal bands at anyone in black clothes and/or with long hair.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Restaurants with a "team atmosphere" that sing songs to people who come in the door. I just wanna eat my pizza, not hear your dumb fucking jingle.



Just for you dude...


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Groups that spread out, filling up the entire sidewalk, leaving no room for people going the other direction.



Check!
And I raise with;

People who walks out of an entrance to let's say a mall. Then sees somebody they know and stops in the middle of the door opening to talk with them, not having the courtesy to move just 3-4 steps more to get out of the way for the 250 people standing behind them trying to get out.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who mistreat their women, children or pets. Actually, that's not really a minor annoyance, but I think it deserves a post.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

People operating the phones at takeout places who very very obviously don't speak English, and are just reading off a script someone's written for them, and put the phone down on you with no indication that they've understood either your order, or your address.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Check!
> And I raise with;
> 
> People who walks out of an entrance to let's say a mall. Then sees somebody they know and stops in the middle of the door opening to talk with them, not having the courtesy to move just 3-4 steps more to get out of the way for the 250 people standing behind them trying to get out.



Or how about when you get 3000 Cuban immigrants, not a single one of which speaks a lick on English, standing infront of you in the main walkway in the mall and simply refuse to move. If you move to the right, so do they....


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Mail still arriving at my flat for people who lived here two or three years ago.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

When I answer the phone at work and say "Falcon Towing" and the person asks if it's the Broward Sheriff's Office. Umm....HELLO!!! People need to listen, especially when they're the ones calling somebody!!


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

The bitch in the SUV, in the left lane, chatting on the cell phone, doing five under the speed limit.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

The bitch in every lane doing 30 over in a school zone, weaving in and out of traffic while she screams at everyone doing what they're supposed to with a phone up to her ear and the dvd playing for her kids in the back seat.


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

The asshole wannabe thug that has to drive through the neighborhood at 5mph, windows down, playing <insert rap artist here>, with approximately thirty subwoofers in his trunk.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

People who let their children run around in restaurants.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

The old and fat French Canadian tourists on the beach wearing Speedos, dress socks up to their knees and dress shoes. On the beach!!! Come on people.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

English-speakers in foreign countries who assume that the locals can understand them if they just keep speaking in English, only louder.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> Ouch man... At least you're alive.
> 
> I don't know how many people have cut me off when I'm on my bike.
> 
> Hence why I have a 200dB airhorn



lol I just got the tugboat horn myself....looks funny as hell on a bobber and scares the livin SHIT out of people


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Brits


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Fat girls who insist on wearing clothes that accentuate their fatness, get mindfuckingly drunk every saturday night, and try and look alluring on the dancefloor. It's like watching a planecrash...


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who claim that if you don't support the president, then the terrorists have won.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

Stupid Bro Ho's that throw up PEACE SIGNS in EVERY FUCKING PICTURE!!!!!


----------



## JBroll (Jul 20, 2007)

San Antonio drivers in general. No, that yield sign really means that you can - and should - cut off anyone, especially if it's raining and you're going thirty miles an hour less than them. There's also no good reason to stay out of the right-hand lane at a red light, because that right-on-red-after-stop horseshit is so overrated anyway. Oh, and... speed limits? If someone has somewhere to go and have to get the speed limit to get there, it is in fact your *duty* as an American citizen to pull in front of them, going fifteen under the limit, and match the speed and position of someone doing the same in the next lane over, because thwarting would-be traffic violators is a more valuable act than driving a sick family member to the hospital.

Jeff


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 20, 2007)

Restaurants that don't know what medium rare is for a steak.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Chicks that lead you on and at the first sign you're interested, blow you off. And then get mad when you don't call anymore.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

People who ask me inane questions like 'how do I shred?' or 'how do I play King Crimson-type stuff?' and then promptly lose interest when I gently explain that you don't learn things like that in half-an-hour.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

People who assume goth and metal are the same thing.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who don't wear deoderant in South FL. It's 100 degrees out, trust me, you definately need it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Restaurants that don't know what medium rare is for a steak.



Damn right.


----------



## Eric (Jul 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Fat girls who insist on wearing clothes that accentuate their fatness, get mindfuckingly drunk every saturday night, and try and look alluring on the dancefloor. It's like watching a planecrash...



Muffintops!  

When you get a tattoo and everyone thinks it's halarious to slap the shit out of it and all think they are the first one who ever thought of such a glorious idea.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Half-blind old women working at my local supermarket who insist on asking me for ID when I buy beer.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who treat people poorly simply because of the way they're dressed. If I want to walk into a store with baggy pants around my ankles and a faded, ripped band t-shirt, then I should be allowed to without people thinking I'm going to rob them.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

When you go to the gas station and it's full, so you go ahead and wait in line like a nice person. Then the car at the pump pulls out, you get ready to pull in, and then some schmuck all the way down on the other end of the gas station does like 80 mph and cuts you off just to get into the spot you've waited patiently for. I drive a Miata. It only takes like 30 second to fill it up


----------



## Eric (Jul 20, 2007)

Customer service receptionists that have no idea what is going on at all whatsoever.


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

Relatives who know you play guitar, and try to get you to teach their bratty little kids.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> People who assume goth and metal are the same thing.



QFT.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

Those wierdos that walk around dragging chains off their pants wearing slipknot shirts and mascara all over their face.


----------



## Eric (Jul 20, 2007)

When you make a doctors appointment 3 months in advance, get there early, and then don't get seen for 45 minutes after your scheduled appointment.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Teenage Avril Lavigne-wannabes whistling at me or asking for my phone number.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Relatives who know you play guitar, and try to get you to teach their bratty little kids.



Or try to get you to put on an impromptu concert at every family get togather, like you actually bring your guitar and amp everywhere you go and prepare yourself for insane requests from people you barely like anyway.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Teenage Avril Lavigne-lookalikes whistling at me or asking for my phone number.



 I always wanna grab their stupid gay ass ties and lynch em with them!


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

"Can I get you a refill?" No, I really only wanted one soda, thanks, you ignorant bitch. Are you working your way through college? Lemme save you some money, quit now, because you're obviously too stupid to ever have a hope of graduating.


----------



## Eric (Jul 20, 2007)

When it's 115 degrees in AZ


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Middle-class kids in nu-metal/emo t-shirts who claim to hate their parents but still expect them to pay for everything.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Or try to get you to put on an impromptu concert at every family get togather, like you actually bring your guitar and amp everywhere you go and prepare yourself for insane requests from people you barely like anyway.




I HATE THAT SHIT! I'm not a fucking monkey!


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Teenage Avril Lavigne-wannabes whistling at me or asking for my phone number.



Wait, cute teenage chicks asking you for your number is bad? Hell, I try to get them to come to shows!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

7Strings said:


> When it's 115 degrees in AZ



Not today...it's nice in Phoenix


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

When the server comes up to you right as the food is brought to the table, or they wait until you stuff your mouth full of food, to ask if everything is ok.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Temps from the National Student Survey calling me over and over again even when I've made it clear I'm not interested in filling it out.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 20, 2007)

People who insist on touching me when saying hello, talking to me, or saying goodbye. It's like "Get your hand off of my fucking shoulder." or "Do not fucking hug me." Instead, I usually just stand there feeling awkward and waiting for it to be over.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Wait, cute teenage chicks asking you for your number is bad? Hell, I try to get them to come to shows!



I was thinking the same thing. But then I remembered DR is a fruit, but that's why we love him 


How about when people you don't know at a bar you've never been to try and start crap with you. They always come up with their friends and puff out their chests saying crap like "WTF you lookin at fag?" Doesn't happen much, but it's happened to me enough.


----------



## Eric (Jul 20, 2007)

People who are so disrespectful of other people they feel it is perfectly OK to slam their car doors into other people in the parking lot and have accumulated 15 different colors of paint down the edge of their door.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 20, 2007)

Well.. Im not a normal person (like someone here wouldnt know that..)

Can you belive there is no such thing that can annoy, get me really really angry...


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> People.


Fixed. But, then again, that's be more then a minor annoyance.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Reality tv shows


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Wait, cute teenage chicks asking you for your number is bad? Hell, I try to get them to come to shows!



No, greasy, scruffy, immature pseudo-rock chicks, not cute ones. Plus it's the way they go about it. It's really fucking annoying when some teenager thinks it's clever to yell 'we want your phone number' from the other side of the street.

People from evangelical churches shouting in the highstreet every saturday.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Well.. Im not a normal person (like someone here wouldnt know that..)
> 
> Can you belive there is no such thing that can annoy, get me really angry...



C.O.W. is a fairy and can't play for shit.


----------



## Drew (Jul 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Wait, cute teenage chicks asking you for your number is bad? Hell, I try to get them to come to shows!



Amen. DR, there's something wrong with you, dude. Just because Avril's songs suck doesn't mean you can't bang the shit out of her.  


Nitelightboy.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 20, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> C.O.W. is a fairy and can't play for shit.



doesnt work...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

People who come up to you in the street with a clipboard and assume you have nothing better to do than hear about whatever charity/religion/cult they're collecting money for.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People on message boards that trash other guitarists and say how much better they could have done something. If you can do it that much better, why didn't you do it in the first place?


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> doesnt work...



Fibber....


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2007)

metallica fans


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Nitelightboy.



Ouch. I thought we were bros dawg!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> metallica fans



Metallica in general.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Bird crap on a freshly detailed car.


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Well.. Im not a normal person (like someone here wouldnt know that..)
> 
> Can you belive there is no such thing that can annoy, get me really really angry...



People who just don't get the fucking point of the thread.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 20, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> Fibber....



no ...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Amen. DR, there's something wrong with you, dude. Just because Avril's songs suck doesn't mean you can't bang the shit out of her.
> 
> 
> Nitelightboy.



Dude, it it was Avril herself, all would be right with the world! It's the loudmouthed, acne-ridden wannabes I can't stand.

Spoilt former public school kids who can't seem to get it through their heads that a) school wasn't a pleasant experience for everyone, and b) don't seem to understand that most people's parents/teachers didn't/don't do absolutely everything for them.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who come over to your house and have to take a dump everytime. USE YOUR OWN BATHROOM!!!


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

Unsolicited calls to my front door. No, I don't want to buy steak at $x an once, my gutters do not need cleaned, I like my house the color it is, and I am not interested in learning more about Jesus.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

People who say 'no, but I've seen the film' when you ask them if they've read a book.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

My neighbor that rides his damn quad like a bat outta hell up and down my street while kids are playing....I think I'm gonna smack him in the face with a torque wrench one of these days while he flys by.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Unsolicited calls to my front door. No, I don't want to buy steak at $x an once, my gutters do not need cleaned, I like my house the color it is, and I am not interested in learning more about Jesus.



I thought I told people about my "fuck off" method to fix this a while ago, I think I even got rep for it  it works rather well.

Religious people.


----------



## Eric (Jul 20, 2007)

People who ask me if I've read a book


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

People who can't pronounce the word 'tarot'.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I thought I told people about my "fuck off" method to fix this a while ago, I think I even got rep for it  it works rather well.
> 
> Religious people.



I just answer the door in my underwear and scratch myself while they're talking to me.


----------



## The Dubya (Jul 20, 2007)

Democrats


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2007)

Botters

:

Does anyone see a cycle developing here? 

1: Bot comes out, yaaay! Use and abuse! 
2: Microsoft discovers a way to separate cheaters from non-cheaters 
3: Accounts zero'd, oh noes! They aren't shipping it to us! 
4: Rinse and repeat


----------



## Eric (Jul 20, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> I just answer the door in my underwear and scratch myself while they're talking to me.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Internet trolls (mentioning no names).


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who freak out and think you're a killer when they find out you own guns.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Mr. Test.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Internet trolls (mentioning no names).


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

In-bred hicks who think they understand the world, and use every available opportunity to offer you their ignorant, short-sighted views on complex issues, just because they read their village's local paper.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Mr. Test.


----------



## Eric (Jul 20, 2007)

Having to refresh this thread every 2 seconds to see all the new replies.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


>



 That wasn't directed at anyone who's posted in this thread, before anyone asks!

Relying on laundry machines that only take exact change, and force you to hoard your coinage.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> People who can't pronounce the word 'tarot'.



They should be able to figure out just looking at it that it's just carrot with a t.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

Laundry machines that require change.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> They should be able to figure out just looking at it that it's just carrot with a t.



 

People (primarily bands) who assume that everywhere in the UK is a short distance from London.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> That wasn't directed at anyone who's posted in this thread, before anyone asks!
> 
> Relying on laundry machines that only take exact change, and force you to hoard your coinage.





HotRodded7321 said:


> Laundry machines that require change.





Reposts!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

That thing...in Ragens avatar


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Related to my last moan, bands who assume that a tour of the UK means one gig in London on a weeknight.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Bookstores that devote 80% of their space to celebrity biographies and TV tie-in crap.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who can't spell on the internet. Just because it's the internet doesn't mean you can type like an idiot.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

Y U say tht?


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Post whores, myself excluded of course. Although I tend to post in a forum that doesn't add to my post count, go figure.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> People who can't spell on the internet. Just because it's the internet doesn't mean you can type like an idiot.



Fuck yes. 

Any of those ridiculous 'here's me playing lick #5 from Rusty Cooley's last DVD' or 'here's me playing X number of notes per second' videos on Youtube.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Post whores, myself excluded of course. Although I tend to post in a forum that doesn't add to my post count, go figure.



I was just thinking, if posts in off-topic counted, my post-count would have skyrocketed since this thread opened!

When you go into a bar, and they have one thing on the TV, but have the sound turned off, and something totally different playing over the speakers.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> I was just thinking, if posts in off-topic counted, my post-count would have skyrocketed since this thread opened!



I'd be ahead of you sir.

When people you haven't seen or spoken to in years bump into you in the mall and act like you've been best friends forever. If I wanted to talk to you, I wouldn't have stopped in the first place.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That thing...in Ragens avatar



"YES."


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Solicitor's coming to my office to ask me if I want a chance to get a free cruise. I'm at work, leave me alone.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wanting to play Secret of Mana right now but being stuck at work


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

Younger female siblings who choose to scream things like "purple tastes good", "STALKER", "EEEEEEEEP!" and other random comments at the top of her lungs. 
(BTW, she's 13 and she still does this. )


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Younger female siblings who choose to scream things like "purple tastes good", "STALKER", "EEEEEEEEP!" and other random comments at the top of her lungs.
> (BTW, she's 13 and she still does this. )





Wheres the sibling stabby icon?


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Older brothers that don't beat their younger siblings stupid when they act like idiots. My brother did it to me, other younger siblings should have it done to them.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

Younger siblings with cell phones when they have no use for them and use them mainly in the defeating of the acts mentioned by NLB.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kids that threaten to have their parents arrested for child abuse, after the child did something obviously wrong and worth the minor physical discipline their parents were going to give them. A spanking is not child abuse.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

12 year old girls and porn sites that try to get you to add them to your friend's list on Myspace. Everytime you delete one, 10 more pop up.


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

People who try to tell you that you shouldn't spank your kid when they see you doing it in public. Trust me, the brat deserves it.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

A younger female sibling that is constantly diconnecting my ethernet cable providing internet services to my computer.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kids with cell phones. My dad's girlfriend's 10 year old has one and is on hers more than I'm on mine. WTF do these little kids need a cell phone for?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Younger female siblings who choose to scream things like "purple tastes good", "STALKER", "EEEEEEEEP!" and other random comments at the top of her lungs.
> (BTW, she's 13 and she still does this. )


WHERESZSZSZ?!?!?!?!


People who get pissy over the most minor of things like 1) being away on IM and them being p'od because you're not responding, etc.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

The "she's/he's just a kid!" excuse when a kid is acting like a jackass.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kids that dress like adults and think that they should be treated as such. Those little 12 year old sluts showing off their bee stings and thongs need to cover the hell up!


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Kids with cell phones. My dad's girlfriend's 10 year old has one and is on hers more than I'm on mine. WTF do these little kids need a cell phone for?



 They should put child blocks on cell phones. 
And the same for MP3 players. They don't need them until they can appreciate good music.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who walk around talking on the phone with their Bluetooth headset. I always feel bad for the crazy person that's talking to themselves until I realize that they're just an idiot.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Kids that dress like adults and think that they should be treated as such. Those little 12 year old sluts showing off their bee stings and thongs need to cover the hell up!


eww...parents who buy that kind of clothes for them need to be shot.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 20, 2007)

Threads that move so fast by the time your done typing out your comment there are already three other posts you haven't seen.


----------



## Drew (Jul 20, 2007)

Man, you guys are a bitchy bunch today.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Slow people.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

VENDING MACHINES THAT JUST RIPPED ME OFF.....................DAMNIT!


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

Drew said:


> Man, you guys are a bitchy bunch today.



We are everyday, we just don't always have a thread to vent in 


People who get stupid when they're drunk, but insist on drinking ridiculous amounts anyway.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 20, 2007)

Pink polos


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who hate on the Pink Polo of DOOM!!!!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 20, 2007)

When nurses phone for a porter at the hospital with an 'urgent' patient to go for an 'urgent' x-ray, MRI scan or CT scan then when we get up there the patient isn't ready and hasn't even been told they're going for a scan


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2007)

People who think it's important to dress flashy and preteen fucking girls who spend an hour "getting ready" just to go to the fucking grocery store or the fucking mcdonalds



FUCK


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

People who come up to me and tell me that my language isn't appropriate for their children, when the kids are like halfway across the store from me. I usually get them to cuss me out and then say something to the effect of "See, you're a foul mouth jack ass too."


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 20, 2007)

musiciansfriend.com saying the items are in stock on the website then emailing me saying everything I ordered is on back order


----------



## Lee (Jul 20, 2007)

The police stopping traffic on Sunday morning just so the church assholes can get out without waiting


----------



## noodles (Jul 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> People who get stupid when they're drunk, but insist on drinking ridiculous amounts anyway.



Bastards like you who don't understand the mod team.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Bastards like you who don't understand the mod team.



I meant stupid as in loud, obnoxious, offensive, violent, etc. You guys are cool when you're drunk  

People who buy guitars I want but cant afford and then post pics of them on here. I hate you all


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> People who buy guitars I want but cant afford and then post pics of them on here. I hate you all



+1


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Otherwise intelligent girls who insist on dating morons.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 20, 2007)

Not being able to sleep when you know you're going to have to get up early the following day.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Not being able to sleep when you know you're going to have to get up early the following day.



+ a million on that one.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 21, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Otherwise intelligent girls who insist on dating morons.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 21, 2007)

When Operating Systems start being gay and not wanting to finish installing, after 3 tries I finally got 2000 on this thing


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 21, 2007)

Leaf-blowers. Except when they're used while I'm trying to sleep. Then it ceases to be a "minor" annoyance.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 21, 2007)

Statements in writing where the meaning could easily change depending on tone of voice and accented words if spoken, but leave you unsure as to which in the given context- when not intended


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 21, 2007)

people posting stupid shit trying to sound smart

@ozzy: that is annoying, it can have some funny innuendo too


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 21, 2007)

When people savor their food out loud.

"Mhmm, this is soooo good"

No fuck you you pretentitous sounding prick. Nobody gives a shit that you're enjoying your food.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 21, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> people posting stupid shit trying to sound smart
> 
> @ozzy: that is annoying, it can have some funny innuendo too



That's what I meant- ugh when it just leaves you confused as to what they mean and not having anything especially interesting about it.

When people spit gum on a restaurant or store floor (Especially since I help a friend of mine once a week with his floor cleaning job. Scraping gum and stickers on the floor is the worst part of it.)


----------



## Gilbucci (Jul 21, 2007)

People who think Death Metal and emo/hardcore are the same thing


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 21, 2007)

Comics fans who complain about every single thing their 'favoured' company produce, yet still keep buying them every month.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 21, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Comics fans who complain about every single thing their 'favoured' company produce, yet still keep buying them every month.



Same concept- but replace 'comic' and 'company' with band.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 21, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Same concept- but replace 'comic' and 'company' with band.



*cough* Dream Theater fans *cough* 

People who claim to be opera lovers because they own a Russel Watson album.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 21, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> *cough* Dream Theater fans *cough*
> 
> People who claim to be opera lovers because they own a Russel Watson album.



Hey!  I still like the new stuff....if they changed that one part. 



Ignorant people.

Realizing I have something to do tomorrow morning (well... 11 AM. It's early to me ) And it's after 3 AM here without me even realizing it. >.<


----------



## Gilbucci (Jul 21, 2007)

People who constantly whine and complain about their lives when they know they have it good..


Fanatical born-again christians bug the crap out of me too..I mean, I'm a religious person, but, wow, they NEVER shutup.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 21, 2007)

People that say "kawaii" and don't speak or know any Japanese


----------



## Lee (Jul 21, 2007)

Young kids with southern accents.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 21, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> People that say "kawaii" and don't speak or know any Japanese


kawaisou...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 22, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> kawaisou...



............................................________
....................................,.-...................``~.,
.............................,.-...................................-.,
.........................,/...............................................:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....~,_........~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......=,_.......-,_.......,.-~-,},.~;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......=-._......;,,./`..../............../
...,,,___.\`~,......~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\

__________________________________________________________________
BTW, I have a new one: People on the "WoW Forums" that think every internet meme comes from them. They think they invented "rickrolling" and "O RLY?"


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 22, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-...................``~.,
> .............................,.-...................................-.,
> .........................,/...............................................:,
> ...




YTMND has (had?) a really bad habit of doing this too. It's been a while since I last went there so I dunno if people still whine about it.

Almost every single internet meme originates from 4chan or Somethingawful though.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 22, 2007)

I like to think I'm all minor annoyances rolled into one... Then stand too close to people in a queue and mumbling to myself.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 22, 2007)

Ryan said:


> When you pour a big ass bowl of cereal then open the fridge to find 5ml of milk left in the carton.



Oh god I fucking hate that.


----------



## oompa (Jul 22, 2007)

headlines in news that aren't true.

like when they write "PRINCESS GETTING MARRIED!" on the front page size 60 and then you read the article, she isnt. she just commented that one day she might consider it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 22, 2007)

oompa said:


> headlines in news that aren't true.
> 
> like when they write "PRINCESS GETTING MARRIED!" on the front page size 60 and then you read the article, she isnt. she just commented that one day she might consider it.



In a similar respect...news that isn't actually news! "This owl can skateboard..." yeah well, good for him...but y'know we are at war right now how about we hear about how thats going instead of hearing this mindless shite?


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 22, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> In a similar respect...news that isn't actually news! "This owl can skateboard..." yeah well, good for him...but y'know we are at war right now how about we hear about how thats going instead of hearing this mindless shite?



Didn't you know that if the government distract you enough, you will forgot about the war. Thats why CIA invented american idol


----------



## g3rmanium (Jul 22, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> a Job.



 I agree.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jul 22, 2007)

It's annoying how right after I became an Atheist, my brother kicks up his own "relationship" with Jesus up and notch and becomes a fundy. 

He just bitched at me for turning off this show that Liberty University has on the local Fox channel on Sunday nights, so I'm now blasting Slayer


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

People who can't fucking put back shoes where they fucking found them instead of wherever the fuck they want. 

*Rick now works in the shoe department for a Kohl's store.


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 23, 2007)

* Playing and testing out a new guitar and the guitar equipment that follows and have some stupid, punk ass kid, sales smuck say: _"nice rack". _


----------



## Lee (Jul 23, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> People who can't fucking put back shoes where they fucking found them instead of wherever the fuck they want.
> 
> *Rick now works in the shoe department for a Kohl's store.


Believe me, I go through that crap all the time at work   


*Lee works in the media department at Best Buy


----------



## Blexican (Jul 24, 2007)

Your Majesty said:


> * Playing and testing out a new guitar and the guitar equipment that follows and have some stupid, punk ass kid, sales smuck say: _"nice rack". _



I'd love to be that sales associate...right up to the point where you kick me in the balls. 



Gilbucci said:


> People who think Death Metal and emo/hardcore are the same thing



People in bands who are/have admitted to being a style that was trendy at one point in their career and change their direction towards the next new trend and say that's where their hearts were the whole time.  

And bands that call themselves "True Metal." How fucking pretentious is that, as if the type of metal you play should be the standard. (Sorry, that was directed at Five Finger Death Punch, Devildriver, Silent Civilian, etc., (all bands with previous Nu-metal offenders))


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 12, 2007)

people who type "and" when it should be the indefinite article "an"


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 12, 2007)

Polish people coming to norway to offer cheap labour, so they can score some cash, when they actually don´t know what the hell they´re doing, they just offered that service because they heard lots of people need whatever that is...

examples: a guy in my neighbourhood hired a polish guy to cut his grass... so the polish guy did litterally just that... he was down on all four cutting the fucking grass WITH A KNIFE... guy didn´t actually have a lawnmower, yet he offered to mow lawns...

also, my girlfriend´s dad hired a couple of polish guys to do some work for him in construction... when they didn´t show up after being payed, he phoned them up, and they said they couldn´t do the job right now, they had traveled to another town for a couple of weeks... funny thing though, seeing as he saw them walking around town here at the time, not even trying to hide the fact that they were still there! 

and no, i don´t hate polish people, just the jackasses that come to this country to screw people... i´ve even been to poland, and i enjoyed the place 

other things: kids saying that they´re Emo or Goth... (goth is a negative term in norway, just like Emo)... and they don´t realize that those are negative fucking terms 

also, local bands that say "we´re Nu-Metal! " as if that´s a fucking good thing, also not realizing that it´s a negative term...

people that praise insane guitar skills... like if i make something really thoughtfull and inventive, that has alot of deep moods and a nice athmosphere, and MR. Dimebag here plays some sweep arpeggios at 450 BPM throughout a metal track that has straight out 4/4 drum beats that don´t change and generic rhythm guitars that sounds like 80´s residue... which one is more likely to be successfull? 

again, not dogging skilled guitarists or shredders, i love watching insane guitarists... but when you make guitar exercises your musical direction, and rely more on brains than heart, then it´s bound to be soulless... only other wannabe-shredders can love that stuff...

sound engineers on local gigs that decide to fuck up the sound for some band just to fuck with them... i mean sure, you may not like the bands, but goddammit, it´s your job!

also, horrible sound engineers that get paid out their ass, and the only reason they get hired is because they have a reputation... how did they get the reputation? by getting paid out their ass... also, when said engineers are good at mixing blues/rock, and are brought in to mix a metal concert... just sounds like shit in a tuba...

i´m pissed the fuck off today, so this became a huuuge post!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 12, 2007)

People who're constantly throwing tantrums because everything anyone ever says to them is a veiled insult aimed at their gender/race/sexual orientation.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 12, 2007)

people who type words that, if they were speaking, would stretch out, like "niiiiiiiiice"....except, they type them like "niceeeeeeeee"

i read this as sounding like "nice" and then a squealing sound, which i'm sure is not the desired effect.....


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 12, 2007)

Teenagers in guitar shops who spend ten minutes loudly telling their idiot friends about their 'mad skillz' and then proceed to plug into an amp (with the gain and treble both set on ten) and offer nothing but some power chords and out-of-tune bends.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 12, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> people who type words that, if they were speaking, would stretch out, like "niiiiiiiiice"....except, they type them like "niceeeeeeeee"
> 
> i read this as sounding like "nice" and then a squealing sound, which i'm sure is not the desired effect.....



Damn fucking straight!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 12, 2007)

Guitar magazines that give every single piece of gear they review 10/10 and an 'Editor's Choice' award. Jesus Christ, have G***** W**** ever given a piece of gear a bad review?

Oh, and while I'm on the subject of guitar magazines, Total Guitar's rapid descent from what used to be a decent, informative magazine to lame, puerile, lowest-common-denominator bullshit.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Teenagers in guitar shops who spend ten minutes loudly telling their idiot friends about their 'mad skillz' and then proceed to plug into an amp (with the gain and treble both set on ten) and offer nothing but some power chords and out-of-tune bends.





Worst sort of customers.

Customers that come in, ask you what sort of guitar you play, and procede to try and tell you that their '79 Strat with a Kahler trem and tex-mex single-coils is a better metal guitar than the UVMC you are holding.

Uh, HELLO?!

I hate 98% of my customers at work.


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 12, 2007)

TOILET BACKSPLASH AFTER PEEING. Damn I fucking hate that so much, it feels so funky to know that your wiping PISS off your anus. >:#


----------



## Lee (Aug 12, 2007)

Weather in the upper 90's combined with no rain in over a month


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

People who measure temperature in fahrenheit, weight in pounds or stone, length in miles, yards feet and inches, area in hectares, and volume in fluid ounces, pints, hogsheads quarts and gallons.

What the fuck is wrong with the metric system?! You stubborn bastards.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> People who measure temperature in fahrenheit, weight in pounds or stone, length in miles, yards feet and inches, area in hectares, and volume in fluid ounces, pints, hogsheads quarts and gallons.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with the metric system?! You stubborn bastards.



 DAMN straight!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 12, 2007)

Getting a sun-tan on my arms when I'm wearing a watch. So where I'm a nice shade of brown everywhere else I have a little white band around my wrist in the shape of my watch.


----------



## Lee (Aug 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> People who measure temperature in fahrenheit, weight in pounds or stone, length in miles, yards feet and inches, area in hectares, and volume in fluid ounces, pints, hogsheads quarts and gallons.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with the metric system?! You stubborn bastards.




The metric system really is way easier, and makes a hell of a lot more sense


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 12, 2007)

Ejaculadhesive said:


> TOILET BACKSPLASH AFTER PEEING. Damn I fucking hate that so much, it feels so funky to know that your wiping PISS off your anus. >:#



there is a solution! 

you tear off two separate sheets of toilet paper, and cover the surface of the water... it eliminates teh splashes! 

also, i have to say i agree with almost everything that´s been posted here 

i love you guys


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> People who measure temperature in fahrenheit, weight in pounds or stone, length in miles, yards feet and inches, area in hectares, and volume in fluid ounces, pints, hogsheads quarts and gallons.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with the metric system?! You stubborn bastards.




I can understand and use both, so it makes no difference to me. You might as well ask, "Why doesn't everyone speak 'this language'?"

Which brings me to my point. Why is every kid in my school that takes Japanese as a foreign language so fucking weird/gay/weeaboo/gay/homosexual/gay/gay/gay/wapanese ?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

Its not the same. Languages are useful within their own country, and for political safety, its always best to speak French to the French - the bastards are so arseish about the language.  (Joke)

Name three situations where feet are more useful than metres and millimetres. They make no sense mathematically, for ease of use or calculation.

How many different measurements of volume to you need? It just seems stupid.


----------



## thadood (Aug 12, 2007)

Numbers are universal, so why shouldn't the measurement associated with the numbers be universal, too?

And lol, you actually did take what I say and use it as your quote =0


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

What do you mean?

I find it minorly annoying when i dont understand.


----------



## thadood (Aug 12, 2007)

That thing about my quote was directed to Luck Seven =)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Its not the same. Languages are useful within their own country, and for political safety, its always best to speak French to the French - the bastards are so arseish about the language.  (Joke)
> 
> Name three situations where feet are more useful than metres and millimetres. They make no sense mathematically, for ease of use or calculation.
> 
> How many different measurements of volume to you need? It just seems stupid.



Well, why doesn't everybody just speak English? It would make more sense if everybody in the world spoke the same language wouldn't it? 

I'm not saying that the old system is anywhere even close to being as nice or as useful as the metric system. My point is that making ANYTHING completely universal, be it language, the metric system, or acceptance of metal, is probably not going to happen immediately (unless there's some serious "conquering"). Just try to imagine switching to metric time.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Well, why doesn't everybody just speak English? It would make more sense if everybody in the world spoke the same language wouldn't it?
> 
> I'm not saying that the old system is anywhere even close to being as nice or as useful as the metric system. My point is that making ANYTHING completely universal, be it language, the metric system, or acceptance of metal, is probably not going to happen immediately (unless there's some serious "conquering"). Just try to imagine switching to metric time.





Languages are not quite the same. While measurements do have a social/historic value to a country (as in "Going for a pint") they are not the same fundamental foundation as languages.

I'm not going to go into great detail as this thread is really a light-hearted joke, but you have no idea how much of a pain it is running all of you guys through a mental calculator to find out what it is in realy numbers.

Your point about metric time is well recieved however. I guess some things just suit their measurement. But volume and distance dont - they dont follow a consecutive pattern between scales, are awkward to calculate with and have a history of being too much effort.

Imagine if your currency was divided like the old English Pound.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Languages are not quite the same. While measurements do have a social/historic value to a country (as in "Going for a pint") they are not the same fundamental foundation as languages.
> 
> I'm not going to go into great detail as this thread is really a light-hearted joke, but you have no idea how much of a pain it is running all of you guys through a mental calculator to find out what it is in realy numbers.
> 
> ...



 
I'm sorry, if there's one thing I hate on the internet, it's "drama". I didn't mean to cause it . 

Btw, "internet drama" is another minor annoyance of mine...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

You didnt cause drama dude. 

Have some rep 

I am minorly annoyed by The Dark Wolf for not being on in a while. Kinda miss the dude.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 12, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> You didnt cause drama dude.
> 
> Have some rep
> 
> I am minorly annoyed by The Dark Wolf for not being on in a while. Kinda miss the dude.



You just gave me another bar on the e-rep  !!! For that, I will rep you too.


----------



## skinhead (Aug 12, 2007)

A thing that i hate so much is to liten again and again 6 string guitar players "A 7 for what? I don't have any to play downtuned", shit that's annoying!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 12, 2007)

skinhead said:


> A thing that i hate so much is to liten again and again 6 string guitar players "A 7 for what? I don't have any to play downtuned", shit that's annoying!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 12, 2007)

When women don't immediately drop their panties and want to bang my brains out when they see me...I mean who the hell DOESN'T want to fuck me? Who the hell do they think they are?


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 12, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I mean who the hell DOESN'T want to fuck me?



 Uh...Me???


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 12, 2007)

You're insane.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 12, 2007)

When I tell people about my new girlfriend and they go "dude, she's half your age" or "surely she should be breathing?"

I mean, come on, your girlfriend has _that_ mole and dont get me started on her underarm hair. So look at your own glass house before you start throwing stones at me.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 12, 2007)

Any dick other than my own.


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 12, 2007)

Luck Seven said:


> Any dick other than my own.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 12, 2007)

Smilies.

Grr...

Jeff


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 12, 2007)

Clowns are a minor annoyance of mine.

My mom used to collect them when I was young. She had this one doll that would always be looking you right in the eye, no matter where you were in the room. 

Now I have some sort of odd interest in them even though I dislike them (see my avatar).


----------



## thadood (Aug 12, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> When women don't immediately drop their panties and want to bang my brains out when they see me...I mean who the hell DOESN'T want to fuck me? Who the hell do they think they are?



 


I don't like drop tunings at all =0


----------



## Blexican (Aug 12, 2007)

Girls that show you their tits during Beer Pong and ignore you after you finish the game.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 13, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I mean who the hell DOESN'T want to fuck me?



Me.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 13, 2007)

Customers that walk in 2 minutes before close..


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2007)

Customers.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 13, 2007)

bands that don't give you a stage plot or any other setup info, so you set up based on what's in the program for the show....then the band gets there, and tells you that it's not the lineup/instrumentation it says in the program, so you have to change everything around.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 13, 2007)

band drama


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 13, 2007)

People who ask me for directions at the hospital when they're standing right in front of a sign.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 13, 2007)

Family members who make extremely personal comments during arguements, and assume you'll forget it if they don't mention it again.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 13, 2007)

People who put on annoyingly fake smile and loud, ridiculous-sounding laugh whenever they're in company.


----------



## Lee (Aug 13, 2007)

People who feel the need to yell when they're on a cell phone.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 13, 2007)

Waiting for the million-and-one places I handed in CVs to to get back to me with dates for interviews.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 13, 2007)

Rappers who purposely misspell shit to look cool (Ginuwine, Kurupt, etc).


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 13, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Rappers who purposely misspell shit to look cool (Ginuwine, Kurupt, etc).



Nu-metal bands who do the same thing.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Waiting for the million-and-one places I handed in CVs to to get back to me with dates for interviews.



the million and one C.V's handed in by stupid idiots who assume that if they belittle me in front of friends and customers I may put in a kind word so they can work alongside me.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 13, 2007)

People...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2007)

Lazy Government employees.


(Where the fuck is my clearance!!!!!)

"It's in a box somewhere, we're fuckin lazy leave us alone"


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 13, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Nu-metal bands who do the same thing.



But they dont sell nu metal CDs where i work. Or anywhere anymore really. 

BUUUUUUUURN.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 13, 2007)

People who call snakebite 'snakey B'...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

people who call Southern Comfort ".SoCo"


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2007)

People who claim they need their own emoticon.... no smiley for j00!


----------



## Stitch (Aug 13, 2007)

People who don't sell their S7420FMT to me, for whatever reason. I'm looking at least three people in this thread.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> People who don't sell their S7420FMT to me, for whatever reason. I'm looking at least three people in this thread.



 HA!


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 13, 2007)

Waiting for a guitar to ship! ARRGHH, THE WAITING!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> Waiting for a guitar to ship! ARRGHH, THE WAITING!!!



Whoa now, you weren't waiting very long for it to ship.... you're waiting for it to ARRIVE!  Gotta keep it straight!


----------



## Seedawakener (Aug 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Whoa now, you weren't waiting very long for it to ship.... you're waiting for it to ARRIVE!  Gotta keep it straight!



oh... Right, my bad. Translation error! I hate translating things too....


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 13, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> oh... Right, my bad. Translation error! I hate translating things too....



I dislike translating too, I feel you there!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 13, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I dislike translating too, I feel you there!



I like translating stuff from English to Japanese back to English with online translators, some of the end results are hilarious!!!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 13, 2007)

when you get out of the shower, and suddenly you have to take a shit.


----------



## JBroll (Aug 13, 2007)

No, it's even worse when you're half-done and you don't know if you should get dry enough to hop on or just finish up and hope it's a clean one...

Jeff


----------



## omentremor (Aug 15, 2007)

Nearly everyone in highschool. It makes me despair that I get judged based on these people.

Fortunately i know about 100 metal fuckers who have intellectual substance.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 15, 2007)

People who assume that they have an inviolable right to never ever be insulted or offended in the smallest way (re. The 'Don Imus sued by manly basketball player' thread in 'P&CE').


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 15, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> People who assume that they have an inviolable right to never ever be insulted or offended in the smallest way (re. The 'Don Imus sued by manly basketball player' thread in 'P&CE').



+1


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Forgetting your HID badge that you need to get into work. 

Asshole car salesmen


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2007)

When I go to the bathroom at work to take a shit, and there's 5 empty stalls, I take the one next to the wall, and someone walks in and gets in the stall RIGHT FUCKING BESIDE ME! There's a bunch of empty stalls at the next end buddy, it's uncomfortable enough shitting with someone in the same bathroom as me, let alone in the stall right next to me. Why can't you fuckers just take the stall at the other end? Or at least 1 away?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> When I go to the bathroom at work to take a shit, and there's 5 empty stalls, I take the one next to the wall, and someone walks in and gets in the stall RIGHT FUCKING BESIDE ME! There's a bunch of empty stalls at the next end buddy, it's uncomfortable enough shitting with someone in the same bathroom as me, let alone in the stall right next to me. Why can't you fuckers just take the stall at the other end? Or at least 1 away?



Happened to me today whilst using the urinal...FOLLOW MAN LAW DAMNIT!


----------



## oompa (Aug 15, 2007)

leave your mp3 player at home when you go to work...


----------



## Stitch (Aug 15, 2007)

...your iPod running out of battery for the walk home.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 15, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> ...your iPod running out of battery for the walk home.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 15, 2007)

when you´re finished taking a dump, and you have to open a new roll of toilet paper, and it´s just fucking impossible to open it up properly without shredding it to hell...

even worse, when there is NO toilet paper... that just burns!


----------



## Loganator456 (Aug 18, 2007)

The other freaking 13 year olds IN MY CLASS thinking theyre "ganstas" and think metal sucks cause they have never listened anything that isnt mainstream.  them.  Mainstream is like a catch-all for crap music. Freakin "ganstas" my ass.....  



distressed_romeo said:


>



+ 5,000,000


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 23, 2007)

Guys (most likely scammers from Africa) who sign up for accounts saying they are in the UK trying to "sell" goods that don't exist and sucker in members of the forum:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/35286-canon-eos-400d-rebel-xti-body-only-digital-camera-270usd.html


 Begone you spamming son-of-a-bitch!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 23, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> Guys (most likely scammers from Africa) who sign up for accounts saying they are in the UK trying to "sell" goods that don't exist and sucker in members of the forum:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/35286-canon-eos-400d-rebel-xti-body-only-digital-camera-270usd.html
> 
> ...



On a related note, those ridiculous spam emails that come out of Africa that relate a totally nonsensical sob story ending in a plea for cash.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 23, 2007)

Attempting to buy a house/flat and all the ensuing legal bullshit.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 23, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> On a related note, those ridiculous spam emails that come out of Africa that relate a totally nonsensical sob story ending in a plea for cash.



Yeah, but this same exact post was made on TGP by a similar user name and the IP checked out to be from Nigeria, not the UK like his profile claimed. Read his user info too:

"Biography: OK" ???
"Interest: SALES OF GOODS" ???? How could anyone think that guy is legit? Sales of goods? That's not even proper English. Also, read his information in the post... the grammar and spelling are off. Looks like a cut-and-paste scammer to me. 


EDIT: Nevermind, I alerted Mike and he's already taking care of it (banned the dick and removing his posts, go Mike go!).


----------



## Blexican (Aug 23, 2007)

Bums who open the door for you when you go to a store, watch you pay for your items, and ask you for change on the way back down the street.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 23, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Bums who open the door for you when you go to a store, watch you pay for your items, and ask you for change on the way back down the street.



When I hold the door for Amir and then ask if I can borrow a quarter on his way out and he says no...


----------



## Universalis (Aug 23, 2007)

When you have a ton of good ideas, the will to achieve goals and a creative mind, and the highschool's idiot, who was considered a total dickhead, is in London making a shitload of money.


----------



## Blexican (Aug 23, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> When I hold the door for Amir and then ask if I can borrow a quarter on his way out and he says no...



I ain't givin' a quarter to a man known for gearwhoring  



I hate to sound cruel-hearted, but bums around here can get pretty ruthless. They usually ask me for bills.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 23, 2007)

Blexican said:


> I ain't givin' a quarter to a man known for gearwhoring
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to sound cruel-hearted, but bums around here can get pretty ruthless. They usually ask me for bills.



 Guilty as charged... now give me a quarter mister, I'll wash your windows!


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 12, 2007)

When FedEx doesn't scan your packages for tracking and they show up without you having a clue they are


----------



## Holy Katana (Sep 13, 2007)

I hate it when you're approaching a red light, and the _exact moment_ your vehicle comes to a complete stop, the light turns green. It happens to me all the time, and I can't stand it.

I also hate it when someone says "literally" and means "really" or "seriously." It happens a lot.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy Katana said:


> I also hate it when someone says "literally" and means "really" or "seriously." It happens a lot.



 I hate people who put 'basically' in every single sentence as well.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 13, 2007)

Baby doll tops.

No girl looks good in them.

No one.

They make them all look pregnant.

Since when is pregnant an attractive look?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 13, 2007)

When one of your best friends decides that he doesn't wanna' go out drinking with you because he wants to lose weight...seriously, I wouldn't care if he was drinking orange juice or water I just want him to be out having a laugh with us I don't care if he drinks alcohol or not  

Also, the fact he didnt call or text me to tell me he wasn't coming tonight pissed me off because I was waiting 40 minutes in an area notorious for muggings where we were supposed to meet.

I'll forgive him because...well, he's one of my best mates, but still, he annoyed me tonight. He could've text me. He was texting like 3 girls the other night, how about text your best mate when you can't make it to a meeting, huh? 

The only thing redeeming about tonight is bombay saphire and cranberry juice, everything else sucked ass.

Tell a joke - ignored
Start a conversation - ignored.

Fuck this.


----------



## Scott (Sep 13, 2007)

Playing bass fingerstyle (really the only style) with a finger nail that needs to be cut, and no clippers anywhere 

Click

Click

Click


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 13, 2007)

Blisters from new boots.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 13, 2007)

When the tomato slips out of my Wendy's hamburger


----------



## Ryan (Sep 13, 2007)

heartburn. :/


----------



## crazy_cree (Sep 13, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Customers that walk in 2 minutes before close..



YES!!! *One* of my things That drive me insane


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 2, 2007)

people who put the % sign in front of the number and the $ sign after the number


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 2, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> people who put the % sign in front of the number and the $ sign after the number



What jackass do you know who does that?


And give me directions to his/her house so that he/she can be educated/raped


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 2, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> What jackass do you know who does that?
> 
> 
> And give me directions to his/her house so that he/she can be educated/raped



this is what directly inspired my post: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/38015-omfg-i-failed-test-lol.html#post664309

however, i've seen other people do it on here and other boards as well.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 2, 2007)

Teachers who have their heads too far up their asses to actually "teach" a student.

w00t


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 2, 2007)

My fucking alarm didn't wake me up TWO TIMES today, fuck that alarm


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 2, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> My fucking alarm didn't wake me up TWO TIMES today, fuck that alarm



That wasn't your alarm's fault. That would be your body telling you that you need to feed it something other than ramen or energy drinks Jeff!   You don't even have the energy to lift yourself out of bed anymore!  Now go eat a cheeseburger this instant!


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 2, 2007)

cool kid clicks in online forums,who alienate new members.


----------



## Dio (Oct 2, 2007)

Vivian Campbell


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 2, 2007)

When your roommate gets up, decides to do his laundry and the dishes at 5 am, wakes you and doesnt even bother to put the two pans of yours in the dishwasher, even though you do the same for him when you do the dishes *cough*


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 2, 2007)

Dio said:


> Vivian Campbell



He's a whiney little scotsman.


----------



## Dio (Oct 2, 2007)

He's a fucking asshole.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 2, 2007)

Dio said:


> He's a fucking asshole.



Fuck him.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 3, 2007)

Working behind a help desk, and spending the whole day getting phonecalls from people who act like all their problems are your fault and speak to you in an insulting, condescending manner, and people with extremely thick accents who mumble under their breath at you through a crappy phone line, and then get really indignant when you can't understand a word they say.

Yeah, DR is just loving his new job...


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 3, 2007)

People who start new threads with fucking TYPOS in the goddamn title. Take more than 2 seconds to read your title before you click post, it's not that hard. Just a pet peeve that bugs the shit out of me!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 3, 2007)

i fuckin freak out when anyone i know leaves time on a microwave!! 1, 2, 3 seconds isnt even that bad, but the more time, the worse!! my brother always puts time on my microwave when he comes over and i dont notice for hours sometimes, and the longer its sitting there, of course you know its worse for me too!!


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Oct 3, 2007)

Lovey-dovey people.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Oct 3, 2007)

Close-minded musicians.


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 3, 2007)

Online teachers who won't use the schools online class service.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Oct 3, 2007)

Bars that do not supply enough eye candy.

C'mon ladies, come to the bars at night! haha


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 4, 2007)

When people say, "well yeah, that's like, totally your opinion dude" when you're talking about facts.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 4, 2007)

People who complain that everything on Wikipedia is inaccurate, but don't ever bother to go on and correct it.


----------



## Newkie (Oct 4, 2007)

The Phrase: "He's good people."


----------



## Naren (Oct 4, 2007)

People who get incredibly worked up over things they personally perceive (oftentimes from paranoia) to the point that they start to reach extremities (beating someone up, breaking up with their girlfriend, etc.) without ever actually checking to see if their perception is correct (which it usually isn't).



Newkie said:


> The Phrase: "He's good people."



Can't say I've ever heard that one before.  You spend much time with non-native English speakers or something? "Ya damn foreigner! It's 'He's a good person!' Not 'He's good people!' There's a thing called singular and a thing called plural, ya crazy Chinese muthahfuckah!!!"

Edit: Ah, I noticed you're in Sweden. Do many Swedes talk like that?


----------



## Aaron (Oct 4, 2007)

Guitarists that think if they can play a Blink-182 or greenday song that they are gods gift to guitar, those are the people that need wall-to-wall counseling.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 4, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> People who complain that everything on Wikipedia is inaccurate, but don't ever bother to go on and correct it.



LOL and the corollary to that one: People who go on Wikipedia and take everything they read there as absolute, unquestionable truth.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 4, 2007)

People who submit forms to me at work that they haven't bothered to fill out properly (in a few recent instaces, not even writing their names on them), and then make an angry phonecall to one of my colleagues when their application doesn't get processed.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 4, 2007)

The fact that we (the Desktop/Laptop Support Team) have to share our office with the Facilities team and they can't seem to understand why NORMAL people don't need to have a walkie-talking chirp going off and an ungodly loud speaker to have a conversation. Seriously, this one dude sits like 4 or 5 cubes away from me and I can hear EVERY conversation he has because he uses the chirp function instead of the phone. Nextel is a piece of crap and I hate the company for starting the whole walkie-talkie craze.


----------



## Wiggywiggler (Oct 4, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> People who submit forms to me at work that they haven't bothered to fill out properly (in a few recent instaces, not even writing their names on them), and then make an angry phonecall to one of my colleagues when their application doesn't get processed.



Amen.


----------



## Newkie (Oct 4, 2007)

Naren said:


> Can't say I've ever heard that one before.  You spend much time with non-native English speakers or something? "Ya damn foreigner! It's 'He's a good person!' Not 'He's good people!' There's a thing called singular and a thing called plural, ya crazy Chinese muthahfuckah!!!"
> 
> Edit: Ah, I noticed you're in Sweden. Do many Swedes talk like that?



Some of my friends say that in swedish "Han är bra folk" just cause they know it pisses me off.  But the first time I saw was on an english speaking forum.

Another annoyance are the loading times in Win XP and the fact that they get longer and longer every day.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 4, 2007)

I hate it when people cruise in my blind spot for more than 2-3 minutes.


----------



## SunburnedCactus (Oct 4, 2007)

Unreliable people who always cancel. You know it is going to happen but you still go ahead and make plans. Gah.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 4, 2007)

I always hate it when the flying monkeys escape!


----------



## Naren (Oct 4, 2007)

bostjan said:


> I always hate it when the flying monkeys escape!



Now I actually like that.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 4, 2007)

drivers that drive really fuckin' fast past me when im on my bicycle with like an inch clearance, its 7 in the fucking morning where the hell do you have to be that urgently that you nearly run me the fuck over! gedafucaway!!


----------



## Naren (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> drivers that drive really fuckin' fast past me when im on my bicycle with like an inch clearance, its 7 in the fucking morning where the hell do you have to be that urgently that you nearly run me the fuck over! gedafucaway!!



 I don't have a car right now, but one thing that really annoyed me when I did have one in the US was when the speed limit was 70 miles an hour (on the highway) and I was driving 80 miles an hour and then a car comes speeding past me (at what? 90? 100 mph?). It was also annoying when I was already going 10 miles over the speed limit and a car is right on my tail, trying to get past me.


----------



## Aaron (Oct 4, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> drivers that drive really fuckin' fast past me when im on my bicycle with like an inch clearance, its 7 in the fucking morning where the hell do you have to be that urgently that you nearly run me the fuck over! gedafucaway!!




People on bicycles


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 5, 2007)

Aaron said:


> People on bicycles



People that get post #333. Bastard


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 5, 2007)

People who think it's OK to speak to help desk staff (i.e. me) in a way that would get their asses kicked if they tried it outside the hospital gates.


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 5, 2007)

Guys that whine about how their job- although providing adequate financial support- isn't good enough because of having to deal with idiots (Read: average human.) on a regular basis. (Who else would need to see the help desk, anyway, huh?)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate hate/love threads


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 5, 2007)

No cherry coke in the vending machine.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Oct 5, 2007)

These people


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 5, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Guys that whine about how their job- although providing adequate financial support- isn't good enough because of having to deal with idiots (Read: average human.) on a regular basis. (Who else would need to see the help desk, anyway, huh?)



You try getting job satisfaction out of dealing with idiots all day long. And I wouldn't call a lot of people who try to get help "average". I'm lucky where I'm at now, but I've been places where the average intelligence of the user is equal to that of...well...something really dumb.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Oct 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You try getting job satisfaction out of dealing with idiots all day long. And I wouldn't call a lot of people who try to get help "average". I'm lucky where I'm at now, but I've been places where the average intelligence of the user is equal to that of...well...something really dumb.



JJ would rather be working with children


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 5, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> its 7 in the fucking morning where the hell do you have to be that urgently that you nearly run me the fuck over! gedafucaway!!



Ummm....work?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 5, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You try getting job satisfaction out of dealing with idiots all day long. And I wouldn't call a lot of people who try to get help "average". I'm lucky where I'm at now, but I've been places where the average intelligence of the user is equal to that of...well...something really dumb.



 It's not so much the idiocy that bothers me as all the people who go out of their way to be as aggressive and rude as possible over things that turn out to be either a) not something I'm equipped to deal with, and/or b) their own damn fault.


----------



## Groff (Oct 5, 2007)

When you work at a place that requires you to wear a t-shirt that has the stores name and logo on the back, a bright red apron with the stores name and logo on it, and red lanyard with the stores name and logo on it that has a name badge with your name and the stores name and logo on it, and people still come up and say "Do you work here?"

NO!!! I'M JUST A HUGE FAN OF THIS ARTS AND CRAFTS STORE!

...Glad I don't work there anymore.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I hate it when people expect a peice of software to do something that it is incapable of doing, at least without purchasing a bunch of other shit. Or, they want to do something that is completely fucked up. For example: One time, I got a ticket to go set up a Blackberry for some government dude. Well, this guy had a Palm Pilot, that he wanted to keep, and he wanted for some reason to have like 3 contact lists, 1 for his Outlook, 1 for his Palm Pilot, and 1 for his Blackberry, all different, but somehow he wanted to synchronize all 3... Which absolutely makes no fucking sense. So anyways, I managed to get his contact lists merged and shit, since I convinced him his idea made no sense, you might as well have 1 contact list. Anyways, after doing all this fucking work, which took a long time, the BES server pushed a government policy to his Blackberry which made it lock out after 20 mins of inactivity. He got pissed, and told me to PUT IT BACK THE WAY IT WAS  I said fine. I'm glad all my time was billable for that...



distressed_romeo said:


> It's not so much the idiocy that bothers me as all the people who go out of their way to be as aggressive and rude as possible over things that turn out to be either a) not something I'm equipped to deal with, and/or b) their own damn fault.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 5, 2007)

When you're on the bus and someone either really stinks or there's a 20 year old white trash woman with like 6 kids in the middle of the damn bus so no one can get to the back.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Oct 8, 2007)

Remember that time the postal service worked?

No, neither do I. They had about 3 strikes during the summer...and then when I buy 2 guitars in one week and my sister decides to send me my first edition of "The Rum Diary" through the post they decide to have another!

I'm not comfortable with that fact I've got a discontinued guitar waiting in a sorting room somewhere...

When you stop striking like a bunch of whiney bitches then you will get a pay rise. Earn it you lazy cunts.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Remember that time the postal service worked?
> 
> No, neither do I. They had about 3 strikes during the summer...and then when I buy 2 guitars in one week and my sister decides to send me my first edition of "The Rum Diary" through the post they decide to have another!
> 
> ...



 when the fuck are these guys not striking


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 8, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Remember that time the postal service worked?
> 
> No, neither do I. They had about 3 strikes during the summer...and then when I buy 2 guitars in one week and my sister decides to send me my first edition of "The Rum Diary" through the post they decide to have another!
> 
> ...



There was a strike here not too long ago for the auto employees which i thought made no sense. They went on strike cause they wanted job security, because of the decline of American auto manufacturing. Like GM can guarantee people a job if their cars don't sell. What kind of logic is that?


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 8, 2007)

when you're really fucking busy at work and the manager comes up to you and says "can you tie you hair up please" funny as far as i can tell it is "well tie it up more" HOW? like physically higher or something? so i look like a pineapple or something? because i assure you that would lead to more hair getting in my face! oh no unless you meant tie it up more as in the band closer to my head... why ofcourse, yes, lets see i've always wanted to have my hair inside my skull you fuck

[action=Mr. S]is wondering if this still counts as a 'minor' annoyance, it went pretty much into a fully fledged rant  [/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 8, 2007)

I oredered MAYH and SL by Opeth on Amazon- the 'expect by' date has completely passed, and I'm not sure it's even shipped.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 9, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I oredered MAYH and SL by Opeth on Amazon- the 'expect by' date has completely passed, and I'm not sure it's even shipped.



send them a stern but angry email (make it well worded dont just swear at them ) and you will most likely get money off, thats what i do when shit is late for me off amazon


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 9, 2007)

Amazon's gotten so fucking lazy these past few years. I hate it when you order something that says 'in stock...ships in 24 hours' and it gets dispatched about a week later.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 9, 2007)

thankfully it hasn't gotten to the point where amazon is like websites that i order t-shirts off of, they usually dispatch within 8-14 days (wtf?) put please allow around 28 for delivery, how they get off on charging so much for postage is beyond me


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 9, 2007)

People who wear pajamas out in public, like at fucking Walmart.


----------



## Naren (Oct 9, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> People who wear pajamas out in public, like at fucking Walmart.



 Or on college campuses. Haven't been to one in years, but girls who would go to class in their pajamas really annoyed me when I was in college. It must have been any early 2000s trend. I assume it's still going on now.  "Now I know that you had at least enough time to throw on some jeans and a t-shirt and even put on some tennis shoes - regardless of whether you had time to take a shower or brush your teeth or eat breakfast or whatever. Why the FUCK are you dressed in your pajamas and slippers in a fucking astronomy class!? Why don't you just come in a bra and panties if you care that little?! At least then you'd get arrested by a campus police officer."


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 9, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> People who wear pajamas out in public, like at fucking Walmart.



That always makes me think of 'The Big Lebowski'...


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 9, 2007)

People asking companies to build stuff, saying they can't afford the guitar after the ball has started rolling then posting in the for sale area asking to buy like 10 other guitars.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 10, 2007)

People who use cutlery and then leave it lying around without cleaning it, claiming they're going to use it later, only for it to sit untouched and uncleaned for the rest of the day.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 10, 2007)

People who leave snot-sodden tissues and handkerchieves lying around.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 10, 2007)

People who come up with completely arbitrary opinions on things and then act like their 'opinion' is sacred and never to be contradicted.


----------



## TheBotquax (Aug 24, 2011)

People who put an apostrophe after a plural noun.

For example, "Where are the fork's?" 

"20% off all new appliance's!"

WTF IS WRONG WITH THOSE PEOPLE!

EDIT: OHSHI-, I didn't realize how old this thread was, sorry for the necrobump


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 24, 2011)

We had another, more recent pet peeve thread. How on earth did you find this relic?


----------



## caskettheclown (Aug 25, 2011)

lazy unemployed drunks that you can't do anything about because its not your choice if they live there or not.....



EDIT. Sorry didn't realize this was an old thread that was necrobumped twice...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 25, 2011)

THIS IS AN AMAZING THREAD. 


Girls who moan 'Oh all men are simple. They just want to use women. WOMEN FTW YAY.'


THAT'S WHY EVERYONE HATES YOU.


And girls who moan about their boyfriends, then split up and get back together several times. BREAK UP OR SHUT UP, BITCH.



Sorry for so much caps, I've been in a pissy mood.


----------



## liamh (Aug 25, 2011)

People who do disgusting shit while I'm eating.
People who make loads of noise when they eat.
And especially, people who take food from me without asking.
I will fucking slay you.


----------



## liamh (Aug 25, 2011)

Toshiro said:


> People who wear pajamas out in public, like at fucking Walmart.


 If I ever saw someone do that I'd punch them in the face without hesitation.


----------



## Dvaienat (Aug 25, 2011)

Facebook/text abbreviations. 
Lack of use of punctuation and correct grammar on forums. 
People eating with their mouths open.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 25, 2011)

NatG said:


> Facebook/text abbreviations.
> Lack of use of punctuation and correct grammar on forums.



lol u so funy


----------



## Encephalon5 (Aug 25, 2011)

When people talk about the local music "scene"


----------



## Aaron (Aug 25, 2011)

People who tell me im an alcoholic

Drunk crying girlfriend


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 26, 2011)

Spending more time wiping than I did shitting.


----------



## Aaron (Aug 26, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Spending more time wiping than I did shitting.



Or no matter how much u wipe, you still have shit on the tp


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 26, 2011)

Girls who wear pumps. Wear some proper footwear! you look like you have cartoon feet!

Girls who complain how they can't find a nice guy but continue to go out with complete dicks, sort it out. I'm not too fussed over this anymore as I'm engaged but I know of some one who won't shut up about it and it gets to me.

People who insist on driving in the fast lane doing 60 mph and refuse to move over. Complete cocks!

People who shuffle their feet on the floor instead of walking properly. You are retarded.

A close friend won't break up with his girlfriend even though she's stopped him from having any contact with me or anyone from our little group, completely disrespected his family and made no apologies over it and mentally bullies him. grow some bollocks and dump the psycho.

People who don't say thank you when you open the door for them, fuck you!

Oh and people who say they would 'kick some ones ass' on the internet but you know they wouldn't for real.


----------



## Nimgoble (Aug 26, 2011)

Phatic expressions like "what's up?", or "how's it going?", etc.


----------



## SamSam (Aug 26, 2011)

Noisy eaters = fork in the eye. 

My girlfriend who bites my face in an "affectionate" manner. I find it unpleasant, unhygienic and at times rather painful. I shout she does it repeatedly. I want to throw her out of the window. It really bothers me that much.


----------



## 27duuude (Aug 26, 2011)

People who necrobump a shitty thread and not a jem like this one.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 27, 2011)

Colleges where term starts one week, but financial aid doesnt make dispersements until the following week. 

Teachers that know this but give you a fuckton of homework the first week anyways. Teachers can be trolls. 

People that see that you have been waiting over an hour in a line, wait until its your turn next, then try to cut in front of you. They must be publicly flogged with hook tipped whips and castrated.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 27, 2011)

'Do you want a bag?'

Oh sorry, I missed the point where I turned into Cthulhu and grew many tentacles with which I can carry such extraordinary amounts of shopping with ease.


----------



## Kwirk (Aug 27, 2011)

People on Craigslist who offer me a significantly lower price than what I'm asking for because they have it in cash. I mean seriously, it's CL. It's not like I have to deal with any other type of payments.


----------



## liamh (Aug 27, 2011)

People who complain about spelling and grammar on forums


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 27, 2011)

People with shitty spelling and grammar.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 27, 2011)

People who laugh at jokes where you can tell that the only reason they are laughing is so that people will know they got the joke.


----------



## Reion (Aug 27, 2011)

SamSam said:


> Noisy eaters = fork in the eye.
> 
> My girlfriend who bites my face in an "affectionate" manner. I find it unpleasant, unhygienic and at times rather painful. I shout she does it repeatedly. I want to throw her out of the window. It really bothers me that much.



Sounds like more than a minor annoyance 


I get the noisy eater thing too, people who can't keep their mouth closed when they eat  and then fork/spoon/knife on plate 


Other minor annoyances for me would be strings ringing behind BOTH the bridge and nut at the same time.. Damn you TOM bridges and your ringy ringness!! I need to find some foam asap 



kung_fu said:


> People who laugh at jokes where you can tell that the only reason they are laughing is so that people will know they got the joke.



This, and adding to that: People who laugh at their OWN jokes. Loudly and obnoxiously.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 28, 2011)

Reion said:


> This, and adding to that: People who laugh at their OWN jokes. Loudly and obnoxiously.





Um, you and me probably wouldn't get along.  (dammit, I did it again!)



I hate people that ash/put out their cigarettes on a plate or on top of food. I have a strong stomach most of the time, but seeing that makes me physically ill because it is so nasty and unhealthy. I might have wanted to eat that food, or I might have to use the plate/dish later on and I don't want to think about your nasty ashes. Use an ashtray you ashhole! That's what they are made for!!!!


----------



## BlackdOut177 (Aug 28, 2011)

People who wear sunglasses indoors or when it's not even sunny.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 28, 2011)

When I drop something, go to pick it up... and miss the grab... so I have to like, move like a dipping bird until I can get it. In public.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 28, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> Um, you and me probably wouldn't get along.  (dammit, I did it again!)



Ya I do this too, though not loudly and obnoxiously. I'm sure there are right and wrong ways/times to do many things in this thread


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 28, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Ya I do this too, though not loudly and obnoxiously. I'm sure there are right and wrong ways/times to do many things in this thread


 
Along those lines, sometimes I think a joke is so funny that I can't even finish telling it before I start laughing. It'd be annoying if I wasn't too busy laughing to be annoyed .


----------



## caskettheclown (Aug 29, 2011)

snobby kids


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 29, 2011)

Trying to open a page on my phone's browser and have to answer 10 text messages. Then each time I try to go back to what I was doing, the responses keep popping up. Oh, and if I try to be clever and ignore the messages, I have to close my browser to pull them up again. Net 10 phones suck times 10 to the power of a dyson vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Aug 30, 2011)

When people call me a bunch of times....If I don't get it on the first call, odds are I'm busy. Leave a message and I'll get back to you.

Same applies with text messaging, I hate texting enough, don't send me 15 messages because my phone is off and I can't get them right away.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2011)

Attractive people. Life happens so easy for them. Sometimes I just want to pour acid on their faces.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Aug 30, 2011)

It's gonna sound weird but odd numbers piss me off. If something happens an odd number of times I get kinda bugged by it. I have no clue why but I do. 
I also HATE people who talk during TV shows or movies. This is literally one of the only moments in your life to just sit down and shut the hell up. Don't tell me about your day.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 30, 2011)

Showing up for a business math class hungover. I will never do this again.....


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 30, 2011)

Everyone at my school.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 30, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> I also HATE people who talk during TV shows or movies. This is literally one of the only moments in your life to just sit down and shut the hell up. Don't tell me about your day.


 
People talking, dicking around on their phones or loudly munching popcorn are pretty much the reason I've only voluntarily gone to the movies once in the last five years.

I mean seriously, popcorn? Who the fuck decided that the snack everyone needs to be eating during a movie is something loud?


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> People talking, dicking around on their phones or loudly munching popcorn are pretty much the reason I've only voluntarily gone to the movies once in the last five years.
> 
> I mean seriously, popcorn? Who the fuck decided that the snack everyone needs to be eating during a movie is something loud?



I'm gonna come to your house one day to watch a movie, and the only snack I' bringing is a big ol' bag of Sun Chips; right out of their new bio-degrable yet loud as all fucking hell bag


----------



## Duelbart (Sep 1, 2011)

When the girl I gave up on romantically smiles at me with a delicate, womanly, angelic smile.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> 'Do you want a bag?'
> 
> Oh sorry, I missed the point where I turned into Cthulhu and grew many tentacles with which I can carry such extraordinary amounts of shopping with ease.



I'm calling out on this one on behalf of all cashiers like myself; if they ask that if you have things like a bag of M&M's/chips/etc... and a drink, then we're just trying not to waste a bag that really doesn't need to be used since it's two fucking things and you've got two motherfucking hands. The same can be said if you're buying a box of Claritin D or something small that you can carry, but if they motherfucker is dumb enough to ask you if you want a bag for something fairly large or a high enough quantity of things that you need a bag - then yes, fuck them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 1, 2011)

MFB said:


> I'm calling out on this one on behalf of all cashiers like myself; if they ask that if you have things like a bag of M&M's/chips/etc... and a drink, then we're just trying not to waste a bag that really doesn't need to be used since it's two fucking things and you've got two motherfucking hands. The same can be said if you're buying a box of Claritin D or something small that you can carry, but if they motherfucker is dumb enough to ask you if you want a bag for something fairly large or a high enough quantity of things that you need a bag - then yes, fuck them.



Of course, if I have a drink and a chocolate bar then I don't need a bag. But when I have a weeks worth of shopping then yes, I need a bag.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 1, 2011)

MFB said:


> I'm calling out on this one on behalf of all cashiers like myself; if they ask that if you have things like a bag of M&M's/chips/etc... and a drink, then we're just trying not to waste a bag that really doesn't need to be used since it's two fucking things and you've got two motherfucking hands. The same can be said if you're buying a box of Claritin D or something small that you can carry, but if they motherfucker is dumb enough to ask you if you want a bag for something fairly large or a high enough quantity of things that you need a bag - then yes, fuck them.


 
I'm gonna come to your job one day to buy a box of Claritin D and ask for a bag.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm gonna come to your job one day to buy a box of Claritin D and ask for a bag.



You'd just be like 99% of the world then, nothing unusual when that happens; I just find it to be a bit odd like, "Really? A bag for this box of 10 pills and some plastic holding them together inside? If you really want it I suppose, but jeez."


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 1, 2011)

MFB said:


> I'm calling out on this one on behalf of all cashiers like myself; if they ask that if you have things like a bag of M&M's/chips/etc... and a drink, then we're just trying not to waste a bag that really doesn't need to be used since it's two fucking things and you've got two motherfucking hands. The same can be said if you're buying a box of Claritin D or something small that you can carry, but if they motherfucker is dumb enough to ask you if you want a bag for something fairly large or a high enough quantity of things that you need a bag - then yes, fuck them.



Once I got a slurpee at 7-11 and the cashier asked me if I wanted a bag. It's times like that that really annoy me. Or when you come with a cart full of groceries and they ask you. Why waste the energy?

People who wear Real-D glasses with the lenses taken out piss me off, I'm not totally sure why, though.


----------



## murakami (Sep 1, 2011)

this happens so often that you assume you'd get used to it,
but sadly no. -_-


----------

